# Refurbished Mazzer Major



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I just want to show the modification.

The Major is the 380V one with the C-burrs.

I removed everything from the doser und fixed a polished channel. The upper part can be removed for cleaning.

I like the original doser more than the funnel.

As timer I am using the Sestos B2E. It is working perpect.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great. What did you use as the metal chute?

Mazzers tend to retain on the exit from the burrs. How are you clearing the chute after each dose?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm curious about the chute as well - does it just rest in place against a foam gasket? - I'm interested also in the timer and how you wired it up - was it straight forward?

Cheers Jim

Ich bin gespannt auf die Rutsche als auch - ist es einfach nur Ruhe an Ort und Stelle gegen eine Schaumdichtung? - Ich bin auch im Timer interessiert und wie Sie es verdrahtet - wurde gerade nach vorne oder?

Prost Jim

My apologies for the translation / Ich entschuldige mich für die Übersetzung


----------

